# B4 AI esc



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a B4 with an AI esc that comes in the B4 special edtion, it got real hot the other night, didnt smoke or nuthing, my steering still works and the green LED blinks, does any one know why it might be doing this?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Really my brother had the t4 stadium truck, and the speedo started messing up, so what I reccomend for you to do is start looking for another speedo, I know alot of dirt guys who use the Noavk GTS and it seens to be a really good speedo,
Hope this helps,


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks i will look into it but dose anyone know why it is doing this?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont know why it does it, LRP doesnt seem to make good stuff, becasue I know a guy who had one and it caught on fire!!!!!!!!! but my brother would just overheat and would act like it is not getting signal, but I dont know why it is doing it, but like I said I not saying it is not going to work anymore but I would just check into getting a new one, What kinda motor are you running in the B4?


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i am runnin a 13t double and i have a GTX in my brothers pan car and i really like it. so i am going to see what i can find out on this one before i go out and buy another one.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, CDW35, I'd think about refraining from negative comments like:



> ...LRP doesnt seem to make good stuff...


While that may be your opinion, it simply isn't the case. Supporting it by saying you know a guy who had one that caught on fire definitely doesn't support anything except just that, a guy had one that caught on fire. There are hundreds of things that can cause ANY speed control to catch fire, whether it is LRP, Novak, Keyence, etc.

While it is up to the reader to distinguish fact from opinion, it is much better to be supportive than negative. However, this is all besides the fact that Associated, as with most KIT manufacturers, contracts out LRP to make the speed controls, specifically to THEIR specifications. Your statement could be rephrased to say "Novak doesn't seem to make good stuff" because the Traxxas XL-1 (Made by Novak) had lots of problems when it came out as well. The problem is that Novak was just doing their job, and so is LRP. The manufacturer can't control the specs their customer wishes to abide by.

My personal experience is bad with Novak and exceptional with LRP. I've seen ALL speed controls go up in smoke, but at least I'm not bashing them for something that is quite possible and common to be out of their control.

Since LRP carries a lifetime warranty, I'd suggest getting it repaired/replaced for free, instead of buying a new speed control. If you want competition performance, then buy a competition-line speed control from any of the major manufacturers.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well thats just my opinion and you know what they say about opinion's,,,,,,,


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

also I did not know lrp gives a lifetime warranty, if they do Just get it fixed and save your money I can honestly say that I did not know that, I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

[QUOTE=My personal experience is bad with Novak and exceptional with LRP

thats fine that you are not "fond" of novak, But I have had no problems with any of there speedos and have had problems and seen problems from Lrp, Like I said in the world of rc everybody likes a company better then another, I dont want this to turn into a "heated" battle we just got different opinion's on which company we like better.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

well i cant say any thing in my pan car I run a QC2 and in my brothers (my old car) I had a GTX :tongue: and havent had any problems with either but its all in your opinions ....but dose anyone know what is wrong with my AI esc in my buggy


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, CDW35, I'd think about refraining from negative comments like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant agree with this more. As racers we can have opinions but saying that brand a is junk and b is great is just not fair. How do you know that he is not over or undergearing the car?? Also how do you know that the owner is not running a motor that is ok to work with the speedo? Yes, electronics do go bad all the time. I have had both Novak and LRP and had great luck with both. Now I run LRP with no problems. Although I dont run the RTR electronics in anything. I have had a LRP QC, LRP QC2, and now a LRP Sphere... See a pattern... People like what they like, and run what they like.
I would contact Associated, let them know your problem, and see what they will do form you after that.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys i got it fixed, the led was blinking for a fail safe,i took the speed control apart and it must have heated enough a piece of sodier was melted and got about 3 of probley 10 little post stuck together and was shorting accross so i just picked it off with my finger (it wasnt stuck very good) and turned it on and it took off.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I did not campare them to any company(meaning one company is better then the other, I didnt say LRP sucks and Novak Rocks,) i said that I know alot of dirt racers who has the Novak GTS and it seems to work pretty good for them


Savage 14, Glad that you got your speedo fixed,


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

dose anyone have a suggestion as to what i can do to get air in around my heatsink??


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

savage 14 said:


> I have a B4 with an AI esc that comes in the B4 special edtion, it got real hot the other night, didnt smoke or nuthing, my steering still works and the green LED blinks, does any one know why it might be doing this?


what motor are you using with it, and what gearing.... also, are you braking or putting alot of stress on it (like driving in grass?). a number of different reasons can be doing this. alot of times, them RTR's are pushed to the limit with people swapping out to a "hotter" motor w/o changing gearing.



curious.... trying to help.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

rc mits: (i got my esc fixed but) i am using a 13t double, i was driving it on the road when it happend and i am using the stock gears because A) i dont have any other 48pitch gears and B) it seems like good gears i got lots of speed and lots of power


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, I've held off long enough. You really shouldn't be asking questions that you already know the answer to...why is your speed control so hot? Gee, a 13t motor with what is most likely an A.I. Runner or Runner Plus. In fact, if it's anything less than a "Pro" series from LRP it isn't rated for anything under 14t. It states this information in the manual that came with your buggy or you can look it up online. So, what exact speed control is it?

You're cooking your speed control and ruining your motor all at the same time.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i know i am pushing the speed control but it said it would take a 13t and i like to test what it says lol


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, I've held off long enough. You really shouldn't be asking questions that you already know the answer to...why is your speed control so hot? Gee, a 13t motor with what is most likely an A.I. Runner or Runner Plus. In fact, if it's anything less than a "Pro" series from LRP it isn't rated for anything under 14t. It states this information in the manual that came with your buggy or you can look it up online. So, what exact speed control is it?
> 
> You're cooking your speed control and ruining your motor all at the same time.


the NEW AI's cannot handle lower than 18/14 respectively. so if you indeed have a new AI, you are frying it with the 13t motor. go out and buy a new spur and/or pinion. it wont cost more than 10$ out the oor, and it'll save you tons of headache in the future.

http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/lrp/AI_esc.htm

FYI,

http://209.245.59.38/Gimme/15133313/1799330169/81133466/%257B8F697B81-5879-4C93-8642-F6A6F7E2C174%257D/0.796262/3/b4rtrse_manual.pdf

read page 18. 13t motor, you want AROUND a final drive ratio of 9.57:1.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

savage 14 said:


> i know i am pushing the speed control but it said it would take a 13t and i like to test what it says lol


sure.. it says it COULD possibly take it, but not at the possible gearing you are at. when you go up and down, you have to gear accordingly.

just like if you had a Ford Full Size Truck F150, and decided to lift it, put 44" super mudders on it w/o changing the gears. you'd tear up the gearbox and differential in a heart beat right? 

same deal... electronics can only take too much before they go pop.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

well the problem is my closest hobby store i can purchuse things at is any store in the states or else shipped in from alberta and shipping is alot the other thing is i just spent slot of money on my savage and my dad dosnt want me to buy anything else that is expensive and i know that 10$ s is not alot but shipping is always at least 17.99US flat rate.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

There is no magical fix for it. You are pushing your ESC to its limits. You either need to stop pumping so much current through it with a more mild motor or lower gearing or cool the ESC better by putting a small fan in your buggy blowing on the esc.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

patcollins you are thinking closer to what i want with the fan is there any other way other then a fan i can get more air though or what parts would i need to set a fan up on my buggy thanks for the info!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well you could mount the ESC on the rear shock tower and cut a hole in your windshield. Better yet take the handle of a gallon milk jug and make a duct straight to the esc. 

Its not going to help as much as a fan but it should provide a little more cooling air. 

You could instead cut a slit in the body above the ESC and turn it into a flap that will help direct air down toward the ESC. 

Both involve cutting the body but are relatively free.

Hank has some real nice cheap little ESC fans on hobbyshopper.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for the ideas i will look at getting a fan


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

be carefull with that esc it wont work anymore if you let the magic smoke out.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i know it wont i have had one in my rc 18t that let out the magic smoke im going to see if i can get a fan to put on top or beside it befor i run it anymore


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

savage 14 said:


> i know it wont i have had one in my rc 18t that let out the magic smoke im going to see if i can get a fan to put on top or beside it befor i run it anymore


Good Deal :thumbsup:


----------

